# sitebuilder breaks photos on upload



## rmalcolm (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi:
I've designed a new website in Sitebuilder to replace on old one currently hosted on Yahoo servers. I created a new folder (/Private) within the index of my existing website and uploaded the complete new website to that folder. When I try to access that new website, 3/4 of the photos are broken and show colored stripes or multiple exposures.

I deleted the complete site and tried to upload it again using the Site Manager upload feature with identical results. All the pix are .jpg, ranging in size from 80 Kb to 2.1 Mb. The broken pix include the smallest and the largest of these. 

At the suggestion of the Yahoo tech support persons I called I tried uploading the site using Filezilla, but that causes the banner at the top of each page declaring that the webpages need to be uploaded directly from Sitebuilder. I have considered removing that banner in the HTML, but thought I would try here for a suggestion first.

I am on a rural DSL line with an upload speed that is only 1.5 Kb/s. I thought perhaps the server is timing out on some of the files. However, when I uploaded even the small files from Site Manager, I still had troubles.

RM


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

check the path to the pictures in the coding


----------



## rmalcolm (Jan 1, 2015)

Thnx sobeit, the srcs are to the images folder which is uploaded into the same subfolder (/Private).


----------

